# "TiVo box stands triumphant......"



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Rob Waugh has pronounced in today's Mail on Sunday live colour supplement 'Live' that " Viirgin Media's TiVo box stands triumphant over the smoking remains of Sky's HD box.....".

At last someone in the media fully appreciates how good TiVo is.


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes, pity that it's in a rag like the Mail


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

browellm said:


> Yes, pity that it's in a rag like the Mail


I wouldn't call the mail a rag, it just caters to the middle class/white population


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)




----------

